# Indian Lake Question...



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Heading to Indian Lake this weekend...anything hitting after the rain we got? What should I target? crappie, saugeye, bass?

Any help appreciated....


----------



## mpw80 (Dec 21, 2011)

been there crappie fishing a few times this year number wise was great size wise was a different story..not gonna say you wont catch some with size but there few and far between...saugeye has been doing really good


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

thanks for info....in searching looks like most people are using types of crayfish cranks for saugeyes? 
I was thinking about trolling those and some crawler harnesses?


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

I troll cranks...crawler harnesses snag up all the time and give me fits. I use bomber 04's...
but that is a personal preference I guess. Need to run about 6 ft deep. Saugmon sears by trolling 3 mph, which is what I did this season. His posts are pretty good. I talked to a guy last weekend who said they were catching them on rattle traps. good luck on the saugeye.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

thanks...good info...never thought of the harnesses hanging up and all the stumps and how shallow it is there....i will let ya know how i do!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Catfish! theres a great population of em. cutshad on the bottom


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Get your blade bait arsenal ready for the month of October. Vibe's, cicadas etc. Gonna be a.good October!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Camped last Fri, Sat nights and got hit with the storm fri and the cool temps afterward. Wanted to get out before the storms hit friday, but didn't get the chance.
Anyway, caught a couple saugeye on some 6' diving crankbaits both were in the 10-12" range on Sunday morning. In the campground I had a one rod with nightcrawler and one with doughball in the water the both fri and sat nights, but nothing but a few small hits.
tried crappie and gills on sat with not much luck...a couple small of each. both with jigs and wax worms.


----------



## IndianIslander (Jun 10, 2012)

speedyr, have you started back yet. thinking of giving it a try soon.


----------



## IndianIslander (Jun 10, 2012)

TomC said:


> Catfish! theres a great population of em. cutshad on the bottom


tom c...i think i have some saved date in my gps for you.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

IndianIslander said:


> speedyr, have you started back yet. thinking of giving it a try soon.


I have not started back yet. I find out Monday from the surgeon when my knee surgery is. It just depends. I would like to make it out once or twice. We shall see.


----------



## IndianIslander (Jun 10, 2012)

speedyr said:


> I have not started back yet. I find out Monday from the surgeon when my knee surgery is. It just depends. I would like to make it out once or twice. We shall see.


will that be replacement or repair?

with all the advances in technology i am sure it will benefit you once you get through it.


----------



## Eaglef16 (May 20, 2008)

Anybody know what the water temperature is at Indian Lake?


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Eaglef16 said:


> Anybody know what the water temperature is at Indian Lake?


It was 68 yesterday.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

idk if it is replacement or repair yet..acute high grade acl tear.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

todd61 said:


> It was 68 yesterday.


With the wattern temp being back to that cool, can we expect the eye's to be back to biting? This is my first year so I have no idea what to do for the fall. Troll, Drift, Jig? I am partial to trolling b?c I am lazy:T


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

speedyr said:


> With the wattern temp being back to that cool, can we expect the eye's to be back to biting? This is my first year so I have no idea what to do for the fall. Troll, Drift, Jig? I am partial to trolling b?c I am lazy:T


Dynamite!!!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Looks like I might have to make a trip out Saturday...


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

i suppose that all the saugeye's are where all the shad are....any ideas?


----------



## countryfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Where they are is a great question. Last year and the year before I couldn't even mark a fish about now. Once it got a bit colder I found them in the deeper holes in the chanels, but the in beween time is tough. I guess I'll find out Saturday......(to be continued)


----------



## Buckeye John (Nov 23, 2010)

Buckeye Guy and I fished Saturday morning for a couple of hours. Caught 2 saugeye and an other big flat head catfish. 1 came on a bomber red craw, other on chrome and black bandit. One 16 inch, other 24. Nice heavy fish. Will try and post a picture if I ever can get my new I phone out !! Fished same areas we have been.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ive found large schools of shad in the deeper water but no fish around(none marked on the finder). I may do one more trip this week up there. Im going to try and locate the flaties again, hopefully this time with better luck. It seems that they hold on the west end of the lake but have yet to really figure it out.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

did you get a weight on the 24" that is a good one!


----------

